# van insurance for under 25



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

iv been looking for a van for a while now but with no luck but iv found the van that i want now its a 06 connect

the van will only be used on the weekends for valeting.
im 22 had my licence for 5 years no accidents or convictions but iv got all my no-claims being used on my car and that's not due for renewal until December 

iv had a few prices on line all betewan £1200-1800 but iv had a price of aviva for £736 which is a big difference from the rest 

is there any other companies that i can try or has any one got experience with aviva?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I have my car with Aviva (Norwich Union) if that means anything and have done for years. One of the best Insurers in the Uk in my opinion. 

The downside is that Aviva Direct used to use overseas call centres though, they may still do. I've always dealt with Aviva as Broker and Brokers have access to the UK offices so it is not such a problem.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Lloyd they must be good if your with them.

il be giving you a ring in a few weeks about public liability and valeting insurance when iv got the van sorted


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

sean20 said:


> Thanks Lloyd they must be good if your with them.
> 
> il be giving you a ring in a few weeks about public liability and valeting insurance when iv got the van sorted


Hi,

we may be able to help with the van insurance, feel free to get in touch.

We are definitely worth a phone call for the public liability and valeting insurance, we are writing a lot of this at the moment :thumb:

http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/

Thanks


----------

